# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Petzen

## gsheli

Hallo,

Weiß wer ob es auf der Petzen jetzt eine DH-Strecke gibt?
Danke für Info.

Lg Gsheli

----------

